# M-Audio Fasttrack Ultra - Soundcard Calibrate (Loop) Problem



## basaryurtcu (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

There is a problem about the looping for Soundcard Calibration with Fasttrack Ultra. In the Preferences window, I tried every combination of selections but I couldn't make Fasttrack Ultra's right output to Fasttrack Ultra's Line in 1 for calibrating. I can not choose input device as Fasttrack Ultra. I have no idea what is Java Audio Engine but also I tried it too but no signal is feeding back. 

I've read the thread about Fasttrack Pro problem but it didn't help me how to solve the problem so this a new thread. 

Please tell me what info (screenshot, selection or whatever you want to see..) you need and I send them to see the details of the problem.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*ALWAYS* tell those who might be able to help you, what computer ( platform & which system software ) you are using .

> If you're using a Mac, that Fast Track Ultra card won't work ( you need to use a simple 2-channel, USB-based sound-card ) .


----------



## basaryurtcu (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, i run the REW on an iMac. you say it won't work with m-audio fasttrack ultra. So REW is useless for me?

By the way, im sorry, i should have written my os at least


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> ,,,,,,So REW is useless for me?



No , not useless , far from it . REW still runs on most all Macs / it just doesn't "see input" from multichannel soundcards ( or input from any FireWire soundcard ) .

> One can successfully run REW ( on a Mac after OS 10.4 ) on virtually any 2-channel USB soundcard ( no SPDIF ) .

> One can also use the internal soundcard of the Mac / as long as one delivers a line level signal into the internal card .
> This means you could plug a SLM ( SPL Meter ) directly into your iMac ( as long as the SLM has a line level out like the Radio Shack sound meter ) .
> It also means you could use a small Behringer mixer as a pre-amp ( to boost the level of an omni-directional test mic such as the Dayton EMM-6 ) .


----------



## basaryurtcu (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info.
I don't have spl meter. Instead, i have an omni measurement mic. As i understand, i have to skip the loop connection for the soundcard calibrating if i use the internal card. An also i'm not sure the capability of internal card because of the S/N ratio. 
I have a mackie mixer but i can even use the fasttrack in standalone mode to behave like a mixer. But if Rew doesn't support multichannel and firewire cards, then i will research for another software. It just doesnt sound good to use the internal card for a critical measurement i think.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

If you presently have all those parts / I'd give it a go with the Mackie plugged into your iMac ( even if you have to buy a couple of adapters ) .

You might be pleasantly surprised .

> OTOH, if you're willing to spend $150.00 on FuzzMeasure ( as a Mac dedicated piece of testing software ) / why not just buy a new USB soundcard that fits the criteria for REW on a Mac ? 
> FWIW, I recently bought a simple 2-chnl Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 ( for use with out-sourced Macs / ie; when I need to run REW on someone elses Mac ) . It's a nice simple card of pretty high quality .


----------



## basaryurtcu (Apr 23, 2012)

Actually i dont have to buy a soundcard for the measurement but i can take from a friend easily (even if almost using m-audio). But i'll look for a free solution because i will do it just once or maybe twice. I spent lots of money for acoustical treatment although every part of it is do it yourself, so i pushed my limits so much. but i hear that i made a mistake. So i will look for an alternative solution. 
And it's bad to hear rew doesnt work with multichannel cards..


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

> And it's bad to hear rew doesnt work with multichannel cards.


Unfortunately Apple's Java runtime has a bug that prevents Java applications accessing the inputs of multichannel USB soundcards or firewire-connected soundcards. They show no signs of planning to fix it, a fix may come when Oracle start providing a Java runtime for OS X. For the USB multichannel cards a possible workaround is to set the mode to "2-ch" in the OS X Audio/Midi preferences, but only some cards seem to offer that selection.


----------



## basaryurtcu (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the detailed info. For Fasttrack Ultra, it's disabled to change anything via Audio/Midi Setup. I still couldn't measure the room but still looking for a solution. 

By the way, does it mean i can use a 2 channel input 2 channel output M-Audio Fasttrack soundcard for REW? Maybe it will be a solution for me because I have a friend who has it. Almost all the others are using firewire cards.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

basaryurtcu said:


> By the way, does it mean i can use a 2 channel input 2 channel output M-Audio Fasttrack soundcard for REW?


That should work.


----------

